# animated santa turned to a pirate



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Got the idea from another haunter.
Basically it is a animated santa painted-dirtied up-costumed to be a pirate.
He will sing pirate tunes after I get the rca jack to hook into the aux jack on him.I still need to get a better eyepatch and dirty his clothes up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, he looks great - one fat and happy pirate!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

he looks like black beard very cool idea


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job! The outfit looks really cool!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Arr. it be ol' Blackbeard hisself  That looks awesome. I can't wait to see and hear the final project.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Great idea! Santa in the off season is a pirate! haha Fabulous!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this is awe inspiring! eagerly waiting on the finished product... hint hint hint...cough...video...cough pics... :lolkin:


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Good job...I turned my Santa into Scary Garcia about 6 years ago. He needs some repair work on his beard but so far he's doing great..lol.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Cool.
Ho! Ho! Ho! and a bottle of rum!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Love it. I wanted to do that(still do) a few years ago, went to walmart after Christmas sales but they didn't have him, they only had a singing dancing snowman, so I got one of those, but my mom still calls it a Santa Claus...lol


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome job!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks guys!
I am pleased with how he turned out.
I will get a vid up as soon as I remember to get that jack.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome transition from a Holly Jolly Santa to a Jolly Roger Pirate!!!!! (I have the jolly roger pirate ship from the Spookytowne collection that's what brought it to mind).


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll never look at Santa the same again! Great transformation!!!


----------

